# Powerlevel bait thread



## ES 148 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hallo, hallo!

I am interested in your personal information. Please provide it to me. My profile picture is too whimsical for you to believe I am a CIA agent.

For instance, I am actually only 7 years old. How crude! Please laugh with me, my Kiwi friends.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 26, 2018)

Spoiler: You asked for it.



I'm actually an alien.


----------



## PT 404 (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm black.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 26, 2018)

I committed suicide.


----------



## DisapprovingCorgi (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm not actually a squirrel, I just play one on mainstream media television so I can control your every thought and make you love stupid things.... So there!


----------



## PT 404 (Aug 26, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> I committed suicide.



Why would you go and do that, you big dummy?


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Aug 26, 2018)

I once watched an "anime."


----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 26, 2018)

I camp on other people's lawns and shout at Twitter HQ


----------



## Draza (Aug 26, 2018)

I watched japanese porn yesterday.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm batman.



Spoiler: full dox



Bruce Wayne
123 Manor Drive Gothham NY 90210
Black batmobile plate = DA BATZ
Black batplane callsign = Batjet
Black Batboat ship name = batwaves

kid dox
Dick (Richard) Greyson Adopted
123 Manor Drive Gotham NY 90120

Wife dox
Selna Kyle
455 shitty hide out apartment Gotham NY 90120


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 26, 2018)

I don't actually like you.

Just kidding.

Or maybe I'm not.


----------



## QU 734 (Aug 26, 2018)

I've never used the internet.


----------



## Changeofheart (Aug 26, 2018)

I live on planet earth.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 26, 2018)

I watch reruns of The Office sometimes.


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm a Jewish CIA agent.


----------



## drain (Aug 26, 2018)

i have autism and im a pajeet


----------



## adorable bitch (Aug 26, 2018)

I live here.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm actually three opossums and a raccoon stuffed in a sweatshirt


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm not really female, I just play one on the internet.

Weird, huh?


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 26, 2018)

When I was a kid, I saw Mona Lisa in my grammar school art book. The first time I saw her, with her hands on her knees....

I had a boner.


----------



## Overcast (Aug 26, 2018)

I like big butts and I cannot lie.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Aug 26, 2018)

I hardly eat and exercise normally but I keep gaining weight.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Aug 26, 2018)

@AnOminous is my biological father.


----------



## Desire Lines (Aug 26, 2018)

I am a gay.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm the very model of a modern major general.


----------



## Fibonacci (Aug 26, 2018)

First of all, I never travel without my diary. One should _always_ have something sensational to read in the train. And I am called Jack in the country and Ernest in town.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm actually a guy.


----------



## Lunete (Aug 26, 2018)

My dox:


Spoiler



14 branchland court ruckersville VA


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 26, 2018)

Spoiler: My confession



I'm not actually a DigiDestined. But my best friend is.


----------



## drain (Aug 26, 2018)

i have a boner right now


----------



## Lez (Aug 26, 2018)

I have these shiny Dragon Balls that someone tough could probably take from me.


----------



## Domo Kitties (Aug 26, 2018)

I eat a mean ass.


----------



## Pablo Birmingham (Aug 26, 2018)

You trying to take work from @Heinrich Himmler ?


----------



## Carmilla (Aug 26, 2018)

I am in fact a vampire.

...Okay, that was stupid.  I apologize.


----------



## Audit (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm that one guy who always talks during a movie. I get around a lot so you'll probably bump into me soon.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm not a shark with a prominent bust


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 26, 2018)

I’m president of a country, but I’m not telling you which one.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 26, 2018)

I wasn't alone


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 26, 2018)

I am not Lithuanian or Paraguayan, I am indeed, a proud afro-american trans-mother and


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Aug 26, 2018)

I live in that state with all the Blondes, with beaches.  I live right in the middle, where that one park is that is famous.  My town is well known for this one dude, and for all that stuff that happened a few years back.  You know, that huge thing that everyone was talking about?


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 26, 2018)

I am @Heinrich Himmler


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (Aug 26, 2018)

I believe this website is litterally killing trannies


----------



## Hardinthepaint (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm black, give me all your sheckles.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Aug 26, 2018)

I may or may have not directed several anime movies.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 26, 2018)

I don't get to bring friends


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm actually @FuckYou , it's a long story


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm not real


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 26, 2018)

People were paid to grab me. They weren't my friends.


----------



## BScCollateral (Aug 26, 2018)

I really like my job. 

My job is being massaged by a slave girl; a princess of her native land, the steel of her defiance slowly melting under the flames of her own lust...

Wait, what were we talking about?


----------



## TenMilesWide (Aug 26, 2018)

Sometimes I pull so hard I rip the skin.


----------



## QB 290 (Aug 26, 2018)

We are all existing in the dream of @big baby jesus and as soon as he wakes up; we cease to exist


----------



## Medicated (Aug 26, 2018)

I am actually homer, autisticdragonkin, and brandobaris, this is my seventh account.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 26, 2018)

We're all Hell0


----------



## OhGoy (Aug 26, 2018)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/have-you-ever-almost-destroyed-your-life.47037/


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Aug 26, 2018)

I married Florida Man in Vegas five years ago. It was the most romantic 10 minutes of my life.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 26, 2018)

My name is Jennifer M. Coats, I'm from Sheboygan Falls, Wisconsin, my birthday is August 30, 1971, and my favorite website is fakepersongenerator.com.


----------



## Irrenhaus Inmate (Aug 26, 2018)

@Venus considered me a lolcow due to my :autism: on an anime forum.

I've since graduated to "Sports Sperg", which at least means I'm not _completely _useless


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 27, 2018)

Username: bassomatic
password: nullisfeg

oh fuck how do i delete!!1!11!1!1!


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 27, 2018)

Maiden-TieJuan said:


> I live in that state with all the Blondes, with beaches.  I live right in the middle, where that one park is that is famous.  My town is well known for this one dude, and for all that stuff that happened a few years back.  You know, that huge thing that everyone was talking about?


Nebraska?


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 27, 2018)

I can strike a match on my chin, wrassle a bear and satisfy five dames before your pants are off.


----------



## OWLS! (Aug 27, 2018)

hello.jpg


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 27, 2018)

I am a proud Nazi tranny POC irl


----------



## Reynard (Aug 27, 2018)

I’m the most alpha of shemales in my hometown.  I put most men to shame.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Aug 27, 2018)

I’m some guy who lives in this state.
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm not actually a nurse. I'm barely even CPR-certified because the partner I got stuck with in CPR class was a 350-lb woman and it was such a size disparity that I couldn't get my arms around her for any of the practice Heimlichs.. even the alternate ones just for saving fat people. That was a bad day..

So don't choke around me. Even if you're skinny. I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Cokeisbetterthenpepsi (Aug 27, 2018)

im actually sugondese!


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 27, 2018)

Alpha Loves You said:


> We are all existing in the dream of @big baby jesus and as soon as he wakes up; we cease to exist



That would be fucked up because I have some bizarre dreams. Especially if I doze off soon after eating Taco Bell.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Aug 28, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> Nebraska?


So close.  The Other state with the beaches.  Delaware.


----------



## ASU (Aug 28, 2018)

I learned how to chug whiskey by holding my breath (you can't taste anything without a sense of smell, try it) and it's the only way I survived the military.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm the only one who can disarm the bomb.


----------



## Jewish Pawn (Aug 28, 2018)

Yea i shitpost kinda a big deal


----------



## ZehnBoat (Aug 28, 2018)

i can speak backwards and pick locks


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Sep 2, 2018)

I can wiggle my ears.


----------



## Ravelord (Sep 2, 2018)

I am dissapointed that you guys haven't said the most obvious one.

I am a furry with a micropenis.


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 2, 2018)

my social security is 999-99-9999


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 2, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> my social security is 999-99-9999


My social security number is EAGLE


----------



## Buer (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm not actually a 600 hundred year old wolf girl that likes to drink alcohol.

Although I wish I was.


----------



## BeanBidan (Sep 2, 2018)

I jerked my chicken at least 13 times today to granblue girls

It's usually 18-20 times a day


----------



## eldri (Sep 3, 2018)

My nickname in school was faggot.


----------



## George Oscar Bluth Jr (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm not from Guam.


----------



## cornucopia (Sep 3, 2018)

i'm a newborn child


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 3, 2018)

I liek mudkips...


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Sep 3, 2018)

Burgers in the ass


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Sep 3, 2018)

I am actually a Thai ladyboi with a delicious boipussy I let foreigner men tear apart with their big white dicks, I also work at a sweatshop manufacturing girl dresses.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Sep 3, 2018)

Lost a leg in ‘Nam.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 3, 2018)

Lost 'Nam in my leg


----------



## OpenBASED (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm not actually Pinochet.


----------



## QB 290 (Sep 3, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> Lost 'Nam in my leg


But then how did you steal my phone the other night?


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 3, 2018)

Legend says that I lost my eye to a powerful enemy, but the truth is that I actually just ran into something


----------



## ZehnBoat (Sep 3, 2018)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> My social security number is EAGLE


----------



## dreadfuldollop (Sep 3, 2018)

I never ask my parents for permission before going online.


----------



## Terran Wraith (Sep 6, 2018)

I am actually Jake Paul.


----------



## Zack the ripper (Sep 6, 2018)

i liked the second season of true detective better than the first


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 6, 2018)

I made my hair look like Robert Smith's once.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Sep 6, 2018)

I shitpost to make myself feel better about myself shitposting.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm not British. Stop calling me British.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm 6'5 and I look damn good
I drive a Maserati
I'm a black belt in Karate
And I love a good glass of wine


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Sep 7, 2018)

My phone number is 1-900-MIXALOT. It's $4.99 for the first minute and $0.99 for each additional minute.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hey, I'm pretty good.


----------



## sadstuck (Sep 8, 2018)

My legal name is Nigger Faggot and I live at 1488 Ass Avenue.


----------



## SeaPancake (Sep 9, 2018)

I was born without wisdom teeth or a reliable father figure.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 11, 2018)

I keep people waiting all the time


----------



## _Clam_ (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm a sick fuck, I like a quick fuck


----------



## not william stenchever (Sep 11, 2018)

you may think that I am a turtle with an internet connection but the truth is that I am just a very capable tomato plant.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Sep 11, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> I made my hair look like Robert Smith's once.



And I've been teetering on the edge for a while, but this just made it official.

I have a crush on you.


----------



## Powerdrilldo (Sep 21, 2018)

I am actually all of the local singles in your area.


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm one of the Kardashians.


----------

